# How do I shut Tapatalk up?



## Red Light (11 Sep 2012)

Tapatalk has suddenly started popping up alerts on my iPhone and with you lot they come in at all hours of the day and night. They pop up on the Lock Screen and then appear in the Notifications Centre. I tried the obvious one of switching off Push Notification in Settings but they still keep coming. Anyone know how I shut them up?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Sep 2012)

On the ipad there's a notifications section in the general device settings and I think there's something there, iphone wouldn't be too different?

On my Android phone I solve the problem by assigning a silent alert tone to Tapatalk alerts.


----------



## Red Light (11 Sep 2012)

That hasn't worked. In the general Settings App, Tapatalk is not in the Notification Centre but it still popped up a notification of your post. And in the App itself Push Notification is switched off. I can't find any other notification switch to use. And with them all switched off there doesn't seem to be an option to silence the alert tone and anyway it would still vibrate.


----------



## Shaun (11 Sep 2012)

A few people have had problems with the _Watched Forums_ add-on recently - specifically that it emails/alerts like crazy for some of the busier forums - to the point where it feels like you're being spammed to death by CC.

Are you watching any forums using the Watched Forums add-on? Do you get emails/alerts when new posts and/or replies are made in certain forums?

If so, try unwatching and see if that stops the Tapatalk alerts?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Lee_M (11 Sep 2012)

ive turned all my alerts off on cc itself

Not perfect but it seems to have stopped tapatalk taking over my phone


----------



## Red Light (11 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> A few people have had problems with the _Watched Forums_ add-on recently - specifically that it emails/alerts like crazy for some of the busier forums - to the point where it feels like you're being spammed to death by CC.
> 
> Are you watching any forums using the Watched Forums add-on? Do you get emails/alerts when new posts and/or replies are made in certain forums?
> 
> ...


 
I've cleared all watched threads, most of them pretty old, and that seems to have shut it up.........for the moment at least.


----------



## Red Light (12 Sep 2012)

I spoke too soon. Tapatalk is still raising notifications on my iPhone and there is nothing left to switch off on Tapatalk and its not a thread that is being watched.


----------



## Shaun (12 Sep 2012)

Red Light said:


> I spoke too soon. Tapatalk is still raising notifications on my iPhone and there is nothing left to switch off on Tapatalk and its not a thread that is being watched.


 
Okay, I'll start a support thread on the Tapatalk forums and see how we can sort it. 

Can I just ask if any other iPhone users having this alerts notifications problem too?


----------



## Shaun (12 Sep 2012)

One bit of advice in a support thread was to delete your account (presumably this removes your auto-login info for this forum) then search for CycleChat and login again. (Hopefully that makes sense as I don't use the app myself.)


----------



## Red Light (12 Sep 2012)

Thanks Shaun although I suspect it's a problem at the TT end not yours. It's only started happening in the last week so I suspect a recent TT upgrade.


----------



## Red Light (12 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> One bit of advice in a support thread was to delete your account (presumably this removes your auto-login info for this forum) then search for CycleChat and login again. (Hopefully that makes sense as I don't use the app myself.)



It seems to force that on you at each upgrade of the app in that each time it upgrades I have to log in (after a hunt for my login details) but between upgrades it's already logged in each time I start it.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Sep 2012)

Red Light said:


> It seems to force that on you at each upgrade of the app in that each time it upgrades I have to log in (after a hunt for my login details) but between upgrades it's already logged in each time I start it.


 
Have you got the Cloud Account option ticked, if you have then if you login to any of the forums you have used with tapatalk before it syncs all the forums you have logged into before into your Accounts list so you dont need to enter any login info again.

When you go into a forum on Tapatalk do you have anything listed under favorites and if you do did you setup a notification for any threads listed, the reason I ask is because I did that and even if I cancelled the notification it would still notify me so I canceled the watch altogether and it then stopped notfiying me. I also found that this was independant of device because even when I fixed it on Tapatalk on my S3 I had to do the same again on my Galaxy Tablet to stop the notifications on that as well.


----------



## Red Light (12 Sep 2012)

Nope, nothing in Favourites. Not sure where to find the Cloud account option.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Sep 2012)

Red Light said:


> Nope, nothing in Favourites. Not sure where to find the Cloud account option.


 
If its there it will be in the settings if you have that option as I use the Android version.


----------



## Red Light (12 Sep 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> If its there it will be in the settings if you have that option as I use the Android version.



No, nothing there I can see on the iPhone version.


----------

